

Show HN: The Clip - pkrein
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/littlebonsai/the-clip-by-littlebonsai

======
p4bl0
I hope they will get the money they need to launch their product. Anyway, now
when people oseruse or misuse the word "design", I can point them to The Clip
(which is a simple and effective example) and say "See this? The work behind
it is what we can call design.".

~~~
nicpottier
Really? Come on, can we have higher standards?

Seems a lot of kickstarter stuff is just premium takes on infomercial
products.

"Hey look, it's a light you can put anywhere and you just touch it to turn it
on!

But wait, it's made from a single block of aluminum, from a fair trade factory
and costs $50 instead of $4."

Revolutionary!

No but seriously, $10 for something that doesn't look more complicated than a
fork to manufacture? I'm all for supporting cool new ideas and great design,
but this isn't it.

~~~
p4bl0
I'm not saying it's the best example of what design is, and even less that
it's revolutionary. But I do think that it is a good example in that it is
simple and effective and I hope people can easily see what I mean when given
this example. Of course the best design example would be the wheel, but it is
so good/great/awesome that most people can't see how amazing it is and how it
shows the power of abstraction of the human mind, which is in big part what
design is about (whether it is for objects or programming or whatever). This
is because the best ideas seems natural and obvious after someone had them and
said it. This is why I think this Clip thing is a good example, it's much more
simple and way less obvious than the wheel.

About the price, I mainly agree with you on that, but it was not my point.

------
pg_bot
They do a very good job presenting their product but the price point is way
too high in my opinion for what the product is. (10-12.50 per unit based on
the kickstarter pledge values)

------
jarin
I don't want to rain on anyone's parade here, but sheet metal and tin snips
are pretty cheap at Home Depot.

If they weren't $10.00-12.50 each I could see ordering a pack.

------
Maro
For "internationals" like myself it's minimum $35 to pledge and receive 2
clips. That's way too much. I'd pledge $10, no more.

------
jonhendry
[http://www.amazon.com/ACCO-72010-Binder-Clips-
Silver/dp/B001...](http://www.amazon.com/ACCO-72010-Binder-Clips-
Silver/dp/B0017YQMBE)

~~~
samstave
I don't think you watched the video. This is a bottle opener. Whereas you're
linking to a cable management device.

~~~
jonah
[http://www.amazon.com/Acco-Brands-Inc-Bankers-
Silver/dp/B002...](http://www.amazon.com/Acco-Brands-Inc-Bankers-
Silver/dp/B002ZZ7MWM/)

